# Potty Training older rats



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey everyone, if you dont know already, I have switched to using towels instead of normal bedding and have gotten a cornor potty box. When I had first gotten my two boys I had tried to train them to use it, but found they would rather eat it than anything else. >.< But over the years I have noticed they poo/pee in that one cornor I used to have it in! This is the second day so far of introducing the potty to them and they havent acually used it yet, however they do their business right outside the thing...typical, lol. What I have been doing so far is puting the poop the they "do" in the box so that they know thats where its suppose to go. They havent tryed to eat the potty box yet, but Bob likes to dig in it I've noticed. haha. I just want to make sure im doing this right, and wanted to know if anyone else has had potty trained an older rat.  My boy are almost 2 years old now, just to let you all know.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

My Ed, who I have gathered estimates to be over a year now, is the one that goes in the box faithfully. Jake will occasionally, but he prefers to put the veggies and fruits I give him in there, and eat in it. 

Just continue with what you're doing and maybe try giving him treats every time he gets in the box to potty. Kinda like a dog, but cuter.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Alrighty, lol! I just think its funny how they poop just outside of the box, but not in it. >.<


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

All I can say is that you have to out last the little buggers . My new foster has been having a tough time grasping ther litterbox idea, and in another cage I have a new baby *head desk*. Alot of poop patrol during the day!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

I AM VICTORIOUS. i've been trying to train picasso for like a month now. she will dedicatedly pee in her box, but i always have to move her little poops into it, and she will eat and sleep and dig in the same box she pees in sometimes. (EW). but i am happy to note that i found little rat poops in the litter box yesterday that i didn't place there.  i hope it wasn't just an accident, and that she will continue to poop in the box. makes my life just heavenly.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Good News! Bob is using the potty box! Whoohoo, haha. Jay hasnt figured it out yet, but thats alright, he will in time.


----------

